# Oncidium unicorne...



## biothanasis (May 21, 2011)

Progression of spike and flowers till two days ago... I think I will photo it again tomorrow, with the flowers fully opened...!!  The flowers are 1.5 cm long and /I like this little horn they have on the lip....


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2011)

Neat progression shots!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 21, 2011)

Great pictures and nice blooms.


----------



## paphioboy (May 21, 2011)

Interesting oncidium species..


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Neat progression shots!



I agree.


----------



## JeanLux (May 22, 2011)

Very nice growing and good pics Thanasis!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 22, 2011)

This is how the flowers look like today....


----------



## Shiva (May 22, 2011)

Good! I finally saw unicorns. Great pics!


----------



## paphreek (May 22, 2011)

Great series of pictures!


----------



## etex (May 22, 2011)

Excellent showing of progression and fabulous blooming!! Putting on quite a show!


----------



## Hera (May 22, 2011)

Well named.


----------



## biothanasis (May 22, 2011)

Thank you all!! I am glad you like it too..!


----------



## goldenrose (May 24, 2011)

:clap::clap: Another one that makes me smile & chuckle - chalk another one up for mother nature!


----------



## raymond (May 29, 2011)

thank for shoow


----------

